# where to launch for the no motor zone



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm planning on going to the nmz this weekend and its been awhile since i've been there. Is it easy just going to kars park and launching there or are there other locations to launch at. I looked at the fishing spots but found no coordinates for the nmz. thanks for the help.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a Google Map to KARS Park.

A couple of months ago they opened it up for use by the public to launch boats. I believe there is a small fee. Probably $5

My advice is to pick a day with little or no wind ;D


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks tom, whats the max wind you would go out there with


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Better off with no wind...... ;D Last two times I've been there, the wind was terrible and it makes it miserable.... 
We had a heck of a time out there...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Garry is right. For a great NMZ experience you want no wind. At least for the 1st few hours of the trip. If the wind does pick up you will want it to blow you back to the ramp. Usually that means a wind out of the east or north east.


----------

